# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  New species at Gan's Fish Farm

## benny

Hi guys,

Went to Gan's Fish Farm today as they had a shipment.

Saw this new Corydoras species..



Very limited in quantity and certainly not a small fish. Looking very healthy and fins are in very good condition. Besides this species, they also have _Corydorsa loretoensis_, _Corydoras ambiacus_, _Corydoras atropersonatus_, and.............


_Corydoras_ sp. cf _aeneus_ "peru gold stripe" or more commonly known here as Goldlines.



Also there are some very radiant look Red Pencil fish. Looks like the coral red, but the colors make me suspect if it's another species. Perhaps those familiar with this species can confirm if they are one and the same.





For those who missed the shipment of this rare fish last month, it's here again. But there's less than 30 pieces. I believe half of them were cleared already.

Also...



Catch this big fella before it's new owner takes it home!! It's about 2 feet long!

That's all folks!!

Cheers,

----------


## RonWill

[quote:098295dd6f="benny"]Catch this big fella before it's new owner takes it home!! It's about 2 feet long![/quote:098295dd6f]
oh gawd... that sucker is huge!! Benny, is that a live or preserved specimen??

----------


## joe

WAH!!! All bery bery nice ah!!! Maybe except the sucker  :Grin:

----------


## woodduck

look like you have rip of his fin!

----------


## benny

[quote:b21f069941="RonWill"][quote:b21f069941="benny"]Catch this big fella before it's new owner takes it home!! It's about 2 feet long![/quote:b21f069941]
oh gawd... that sucker is huge!! Benny, is that a live or preserved specimen??[/quote:b21f069941]

Ronnie,

It's very much alive and certainly kicking the hell out of us when we were trying to get a shot.

Cheers,

----------


## joe

benny, any side profile of the corydoras sp?

----------


## MrTree

This new zebra oto look-alike is very recently introduced to Japanese market too.

----------


## joe

[quote:8f2553b5d4="MrTree"]This new zebra oto look-alike is very recently introduced to Japanese market too.[/quote:8f2553b5d4]

Any scientific names yet, MrTree?

----------


## akoh

That plec is a LDA065 Titanic Panaque ! he is about 65cm. Reckon there are only 5 pcs in Singapore now ! 

Safe Diving ! 

akoh

----------


## elmike

benny
You sure you're pulling our legs?? Looks like it's carved in wood  :Grin:

----------


## loupgarou

what's the max size of the titanic panaque ? does it crush icebergs also? heh

----------


## Kingfisher

[quote:3b9838969d="akoh"]That plec is a LDA065 Titanic Panaque ! he is about 65cm. Reckon there are only 5 pcs in Singapore now ! 

Safe Diving ! 

akoh[/quote:3b9838969d]


It has been sold.

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Here's a better picture of the new corydoras at Gan's Fish Farm.



And here's a close up of the snout.



Hopefully I'll get some better pictures when the fish settles down. I believe there were 15 pieces left at Gan's Fish Farm as of today.

I'm still not sure which species this is. Anyone?

Cheers,

----------


## akoh

[quote:73a6774836="Kingfisher"][quote:73a6774836="akoh"]That plec is a LDA065 Titanic Panaque ! he is about 65cm. Reckon there are only 5 pcs in Singapore now ! 

Safe Diving ! 

akoh[/quote:73a6774836]


It has been sold.[/quote:73a6774836]
3 have been sold !, the balance 2 pcs at Gold Ocean still available ! 

akoh

----------


## Limos

[quote:c9d0e0e564="akoh"][quote:c9d0e0e564="Kingfisher"][quote:c9d0e0e564="akoh"]That plec is a LDA065 Titanic Panaque ! he is about 65cm. Reckon there are only 5 pcs in Singapore now ! 

Safe Diving ! 

akoh[/quote:c9d0e0e564]


It has been sold.[/quote:c9d0e0e564]
3 have been sold !, the balance 2 pcs at Gold Ocean still available ! 

akoh[/quote:c9d0e0e564]

yes! buying from direct importer is cheaper and better  :Laughing:

----------


## stormhawk

Hello Benny,

Long time no see, in any case, I do believe the new cory to be _Corydoras punctatus_. That's my initial guess but there's so many coming from the leopard group its really mind-boggling to actually know WHAT it is. I've pretty much left the cory scene with only 1/3 of what I used to have then. I still buy them once in awhile. If you say there's atro available then I'll be giving them a visit sometime soon. Oh yes, the new oto is doing very well in my tank. How's yours?

Ex-coryfanatic and new Killiefanatic - Jianyang

----------


## Cactus

woah that gigantic sucker reminds me of those found in the big pond beside yishun safra... last time always use to see suckers of those size lurking there.

----------


## keithtang

But the price not the same  :Grin:

----------


## Roadrage

Wondering why Gan L046 is still not here yet  :Confused:  


Cheers,
Mexx

----------


## edinjapan

We get plenty of pleco in Japan, see for yourself http://auction.msn.co.jp/dap/sv/list...120207_Hsrm_IY

The real expert for pleco here in Tokyo is Urano san of Prazel http://www.linkclub.or.jp/~urano-co/

----------


## mickthefish

hi benny
i'm not 100% but the cory is very much like leopardus, what do you think?.
mick

----------


## hirowen

This thread is created so long ago.  :Confused:

----------


## mad scientist

Mick, those are C131.

----------


## mickthefish

alan, i know i realised it after i'd put the post up.
what an idiot i am. haha
mick
ps, and ive got three 131s

----------

